# 68 Lemans Front Bumper Removal



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi All. Just bought a rechromed bumper for my 68 Lemans so I'll need to remove the original before install. Can anyone tell me the steps to remove the front bumper? Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

Step 1) Remove valance pan. 
Step 2) unplug headlights. 
Step 3) take out the four bolts that are holding your bumper on. 

Tip- you'll have to take out the turn signal assemblies to
get at all the valance pan bolts.


----------



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks No Goat!


----------

